# I'm a grandma!!



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Baby number one hatched! :excited:










I can hear him/her cheaping. So cute!


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Congratulations Jaime!!!!! :clap: so cute!! And congrats to mommy phoebe and daddy Quinn too


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

Congrats Jaime!

Awwww fluffy baby!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

YAY!!! He looks really good!


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Omg! How exciting!  super cute yellow fuzzy!


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Sooo...are you keeping the baby(ies)? Just curious.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks everyone! I am really excited. glad to hear he looks good, I thought he did!

I might keep one but otherwise I will find homes. I already have one home lined up!


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

So when can I/should I start handling the babies? And how do I get the mom and dad out of the box? There is always at least one in there.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

You can handle the babies when you're ready, though I don't think it will do anything for taming until the eyes have opened. 

Mom and dad can be gently pushed out the hole by using a kitchen spatula.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Yeah, I just want to get the mom and dad used to me handling them so I can exam them periodically to make sure they are okay. I will try the spatula thing. I just worry about upsetting them so much an egg or baby gets hurt.


----------



## Oni (Feb 20, 2012)

Congratulations! Cute lil fuzzy 


Sent from my SK17i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

If you wait about a week, mom and dad will naturally start spending a lot of time out of the nest. The chicks can keep each other warm at that point and the parents need to focus on collecting food. I don't think you accomplish very much by handling the babies before their eyes open anyway.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Great! Thank you!


----------



## JennyLynn (Feb 13, 2012)

Congrats!:thumbu:


----------



## Hels (Oct 31, 2012)

Awww well done!! 






Hels


----------



## hanna (Apr 14, 2012)

Congrats on lill FLUFFY and Congrats to Phoebe and Quinn, eeeeeek how exciting, awwwwwwww


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks everyone! I am very excited!


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

OMG! Congrats.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Baby number two is here!


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Yay!  cute fuzzies.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

They look great Jaime!!!


----------



## Korvia (Aug 3, 2012)

Aww soo cute!
makes me wish I had little ones coming.


----------



## Hels (Oct 31, 2012)

Aw so sweet. I would be bawling my eyes out if I was experiencing that,I reckon. Lol. I'm a huge sooky-la-lah! 




Hels


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

The babies are looking good! I can't believe how loud they are! So cute!


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I just saw this post! Oh my goodness- congratulations!!! I should have sent baby presents with my Secret Santa presents! :blush:


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Congrats JaimeS ! The babies are really cute and look healthy!Sooo cute! X x


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Wow looks good


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks everyone! As excited as I am about the babies I can't tell you how proud I am of the parents. They are very young first time parents but have done such an excellent job. They are so dedicated to their eggs and babies! When Quinnie came out of his cage yesterday (the first time in a while) he felt so light! He is already a very tiny boy! But he just kept eating while out so that made me happy. I think at this point he is feeding babies and Phoebe. I haven't seen Phoebe out since the babies hatched. 

Is there anything extra I should offer them? They get their pellets, seed, and fresh veggies/grains but anything else I can give them? I gave Quinn pistachios and pine nuts yesterday, he really can't afford to lose weight but I'm not sure if its okay for the babies?


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I think nuts are fine for the babies. It's not normal for cockatiel pairs to feed one another..that is common in other parrot species though. So you might encourage Phoebe to come out to eat her fill while Quinn is in the box. You may even hang small amount of millet for Phoebe in the box until you can get her to come out.

If Quinn is feeling lighter, I'd be concerned about Phoebe. Also, she needs to come out to poop. She won't poop in the nest, so you need up make sure she is coming out to relieve herself and get her nutrients.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Ok, that is good to know. The nest box doesn't look dirty so she may just be coming out when I am not there. I will make sure she is coming out though. Also, great idea with the millet! You don't think millet seed hulls would irritate the babies in any way? Thanks!


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Some people don't recommend putting millet in there for different reasons, but soon you will be cleaning the nest box every other day anyway. Once those babies poops get bigger you'll be scraping the walls and then replacing the top layer of bedding. I don't think it will bother anyone as long as it is a small amount. Maybe you can hang the millet by the outer entrace of the box if you'd rather not worry about the mess. 

And Phoebe wouldn't be pooping in the box, because tiels keep their nests clean. My concern is that if she is not leaving the box then she would be holding her poop for long periods of time. There have been some instances where people have had to remove their bird from the nest on a regular basis to allow them to poop before returning.


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

Aw, congratulations! Cute little fuzzy pinkies


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

The babies today:


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

bjknight93 said:


> Some people don't recommend putting millet in there for different reasons, but soon you will be cleaning the nest box every other day anyway. Once those babies poops get bigger you'll be scraping the walls and then replacing the top layer of bedding. I don't think it will bother anyone as long as it is a small amount. Maybe you can hang the millet by the outer entrace of the box if you'd rather not worry about the mess.
> 
> And Phoebe wouldn't be pooping in the box, because tiels keep their nests clean. My concern is that if she is not leaving the box then she would be holding her poop for long periods of time. There have been some instances where people have had to remove their bird from the nest on a regular basis to allow them to poop before returning.


Oh, okay. I see what you mean. She may be coming out at night when I don't see her but I think I will make her come out at least once during the day so I know she is okay and pooping. I will put a small piece of millet in there for her, shouldn't hurt anything. Thanks, Bailey!


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Well, it could be that she sits during the day and Quinn sits during the night.  That would make sense. The babies are so cute! Any movement in the other eggs?


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

That is what I'm thinking. The last three eggs were laid two weeks after the first two so it will be a while before they hatch.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

The babies today. They look good!


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Look! They're already sitting up!


----------



## Korvia (Aug 3, 2012)

They are getting big fast


----------



## lilbear (Aug 2, 2012)

they are so cute


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

They are so cute  

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

A lot of people don't like putting millet in the box because the sprig can poke the babies, but I've never had that issue, so its a personal choice. I had a hen that refused to come out of the box when I was around and if I came into the room when she was out, she ran back in faster than lightning. So that may be what Pheobe is doing. They're going to feel lighter, but as long as they don't lose too much weight they'll be OK. Mine were pellet hogs during breeding lol. And the babies are sooo cute!!


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Daily update. Quinn feeding the babies.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

OMG! Phoebe and Quinn were out of the box so I got to hold the babies!!!

Baby 1










Baby 2 - and in true tiel fashion, I got pooped on!


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Awww  this thread is incredibly cute.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Very cute babies 

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Congrats they are such cute little fuzzies


----------



## Korvia (Aug 3, 2012)

Aww too cute, how old are they now?
Are you going to keep both?


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

The 1st was hatched 1/4 (my mom's bday) and the 2nd 1/5.

There will be 5 babies total, she laid the last three eggs a while after the first. I may keep one but I am hoping to find the rest wonderful homes. I have a home for one already.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Bailey, or anyone, can you direct me to the daily growth chart Susanne has? I cannot find it and I know Bailey posted the link in someones thread not too long ago. Thanks!

eta: Never mind, found it by googling. Thanks!


----------



## Hels (Oct 31, 2012)

Oh wow!!! No words 



Hels


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Todays picture, just a bit late.

My two headed chick lol!


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Aww little snuggle bugs!


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

So, according to Susanne's chart the babies' eyes should be starting to open and they aren't. Is this cause for concern or is it just normal differences in growth? Yep, I am being a paranoid grandma.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Different babies will open their eyes at different times..I don't think it is anything to worry about unless it goes on for longer.


----------



## KatiaAnn (Dec 10, 2012)

They're so adorable! Congrats!  They're gonna be so much fun!


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Babies today










Baby number one's eyes are opening!!


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Picture of the day. Phoebe feeding a baby.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

What a good mum!


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

She is, I am so proud of her and Quinn.


----------



## Hels (Oct 31, 2012)

Oh my gosh that's SO adorable. Makes ya go all gooey 



Hels


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

I just got to practice hand feeding a baby tiel with an experienced hand feeder! It was very exciting! I don't plan on feeding but wanted to be prepared just in case. I got supplies for it if it is necessary.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Big surprise when I got home, baby number three!!! Wasn't expecting him/her yet.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

What a munchin.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Aww, how cute!


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Aww so much smaller than the others!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Aww welcome new little one!!


----------



## Hels (Oct 31, 2012)

This is so exciting!! Thanks for letting me join you on this journey since I won't be doing it myself - if I can help it anyway...




Hels


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Sad news, baby three died. I am not sure why, but I am really sad. I am pretty sure the other two eggs are not going to hatch, which is good.

But, here are the two babies today. 

Baby one:


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Baby two:










Do they look okay?


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Congrats JamieS The pics are adorable.Congrats to Phoebe and Qinn for being such good parents.Im jealous of your babies,but in a good,loving way,of course.X x


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Maybe Phoebe and Quinn helped baby #3 out of the egg too soon? That's possible.

And the babies look good to me.  Of course, I haven't bred any myself though. :blush:


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

I wondered that too as I wasn't expecting the baby to hatch until this weekend. One of the remaining eggs looks normal but the other one looks wrong, it is almost transparent at one end. 

I think they look pretty good but it is all new to me! They seem to act normally. I think baby one is a girl, she is quite the hisser like her mom lol!


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear about baby #3. They other two are adorable!


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

remember they lay so many bc they don't expect them all to make it! its sad, but its okay.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks guys. The fourth baby hatched. I hope he/she makes it now that he is here. I am pretty certain the other egg won't hatch, it doesn't look right. I just hope that the tiny baby can compete with big babies for food.

So here are the daily pictures. They are growing feathers! Look at the crests and butts! 

Baby one:



















Baby two:










And the new baby, you can barely see him!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

JaimeS, one of the biggest issues with babies hatching so far apart is that the youngest ones don't get as much water as the older ones did at that age. Baby #3 may have passed due to dehydration. Its not uncommon. Is there any way you could get your hands on some coconut water or pedialyte and give the baby a drop a couple times a day til you start to see some growth?

The older two look perfectly normal!


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Sure, I can do that! Thanks! Glad to hear the two older ones look good.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Congrats on #4! Such little cuties.


----------



## Hels (Oct 31, 2012)

Aw they're so cute 


Hels


----------



## JennyLynn (Feb 13, 2012)

yes congrats they look so cute


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

yay baby four!


----------



## Korvia (Aug 3, 2012)

aww they are growing up so fast!
I love baby number two, looking up like "hey what are you doing?"
Do they like to be handled so far?


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Korvia said:


> aww they are growing up so fast!
> I love baby number two, looking up like "hey what are you doing?"
> Do they like to be handled so far?


Lol! I wouldn't say they particularly like it but they don't seem to mind either. I don't hold them long. I just check them out, take a pic, then put them back. Once they get feathers I will keep them out more.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Baby number four didn't make it. The fifth egg is not going to hatch but I'm not sure if I should remove it or not?

Here are my two healthy babies! They grow so much each day. 

Baby one:










Baby two:


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm sorry about baby #4. Numbers 1 and 2 are very cute and growing so fast!


----------



## Hels (Oct 31, 2012)

Sorry bout little number 4. Are you keeping the babies? You'll have to come up with names if you are 


Hels


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

I have a home for one and will keep the other.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

They are sooooo cute very pretty pieds!!!



p.s.Im sorry about the babies that didnt make it


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Look at those big feet!


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

xoxsarahxox said:


> They are sooooo cute very pretty pieds!!!
> 
> 
> 
> p.s.Im sorry about the babies that didnt make it


Are they pied? I was thinking grey but it was just a guess!



bjknight93 said:


> Look at those big feet!


I know, right?! So cute!


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

You can tell they're pied by looking at their crest feathers (yellow) compared to their wing feathers (grey). So they'll be normal pieds.  

*or at least that's how I can tell. LOL.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Also they have clear flight feathers


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Very cool! Thanks guys!


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

So that means Phoebe is split to pied?


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Yep.  That's exactly what that means.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Aww, cuties!!!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I would remove the egg if it isn't going to hatch. If it were to break on accident it could cause bacteria in the box.

The babies are adorable!


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

I took the egg out today. I cleaned the top layer and corners. They pooped in all the corners!

Here they are today. Baby one, spreading her little wings.. 










Baby two:










I want to get them DNA'd. Any ideas on how to go about positively identifying which is which since I am not doing leg bands? I mean, I THINK I can tell them apart but I want to be positive for that.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm not sure how to tell them apart! :wacko:


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Would it be safe to use a non toxic marker and make a small mark on their foot or something? I could mark them as I collect the sample. Or I could just wait until they feather out more, I am sure it will be easy to tell them apart then. I just want to get it over with, not looking forward to hurting the babies.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I know some pet shops mark them on their heads, maybe so they can't reach the marked area? I'm not sure where you should mark them at.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Yeah, I don't want awful marks on their heads. I am certain I know which is which. They do look different to me. Baby one is going to have grey in her crest too! So cute!


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Well if you were going to get the DNA sample by clipping a nail, you could clip different nails on each baby as a means of telling them apart right? And then by the time the results come back they should be easier to tell apart anyway.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

That is a good idea. I just don't want to mark them like they did your poor Freya! Right on her cute little head.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

The babies today:

Baby one. This one is a spunky little thing, quite the hisser!










Baby two. A lot more calm and easy going.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Such cuties. I bet baby one is a girl based on the hissing.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

They seem like such little goofballs. lol
Oh and Freya's pink mark is finally almost completely gone! Only took two whole months.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

JaimeS said:


> I think baby one is a girl, she is quite the hisser like her mom lol!





enigma731 said:


> Such cuties. I bet baby one is a girl based on the hissing.



LOL! Glad to have that thought seconded! 

Guess which one I am leaning toward keeping!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww they are so cute


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

They're so cute!


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Such cuties!!!


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

The babies today. They weigh 58 and 62 grams. Pretty good considering their parents are so small.

Baby 1: 










Baby 2:


----------



## Hels (Oct 31, 2012)

Aww getting cuter by the day!! Gotta love those feet 


Hels


----------



## JennyLynn (Feb 13, 2012)

they are so cute


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

Aw, they are adorable I too am amused by their gigantic feet, LOL


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Oops, double posted


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

The babies daily picture from yesterday, I was slow with posting again.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

They're looking great!!!

With good breeding (not breeding like to like, etc) the babies can end up being bigger than the parents.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I can't believe how quickly they are growing up. So cute.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Here are the babies today.

Baby 1










Baby 2


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I can't believe how alert and happy they look.  Maybe you should keep both....


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

They are doing so good! I can't believe how much they change each day. I have to admit it is going to be hard to give one up but I already told my friend she can have one. And I really don't need more!


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

The babies:

One










Two


----------



## Korvia (Aug 3, 2012)

They are just too cute. It's amazing how much they change in a day.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

They are soo cute
It's so amazing how they grow each day


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Daily pictures!

Baby one, feathers are coming out!










Baby two close up:


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I love their little baby crests. So cute!


----------



## Korvia (Aug 3, 2012)

Almost makes you wish they stayed small eh?


----------



## Hels (Oct 31, 2012)

Awwwww no words!!!! 




Hels


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Dieing of cuteness overload here...so if you don't hear from me soon, please come scrape my body off the floor!!


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)




----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

I did the deed and collected the DNA sample. I will send it out Monday.


----------



## Hels (Oct 31, 2012)

Aw such adorable little bubbas


Hels


----------



## Korvia (Aug 3, 2012)

They are starting to look more like birds now. Makes you wonder if they were cold when naked aka without feathers lol. I love the little crests!

Edit: is it just me or is baby #2 always looking at the camera?


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Baby two is quite the ham! Much more photogenic. He stays still more. Number one is wiggly!

I will know in a week or so their genders. So excited!


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I still say one is a girl and two is a boy. So, so cute!


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

That is my prediction too. We will see!


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

I didn't get a daily picture yesterday. There wasn't a time when at least one of the parents weren't in the box and they are scary when they are protecting their babies!!

But here are pictures from today. I wonder when they will get feathers on their little bald heads?!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

It is weird they don't have head feathers yet...are you sure the parents are plucking their heads? Fuzzy did this with his last clutch and his baby looked like a vulture til she fledged.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

They're super cute. If they are being plucked, it will grow back after they get out of the box.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Is there any way to know if the parents are doing it? I haven't seen them do it and I haven't seen feathers start growing and then be missing. But at least their skin looks fine!


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

My cuties


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

They are adorable I cant believe how quickly they grow! They are such big babies now!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

The face feathers are coming in so it could just be the way they're feathering out. Spike's was very obvious because they didn't let her keep her pin feathers.


----------



## JennyLynn (Feb 13, 2012)

looking good


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Even cuter by the day!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Oh my so gorgeous  

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I love that first picture! How adorable.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)




----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Such cuties!


----------



## Hels (Oct 31, 2012)

Awwwwwwwwwwww!!!


----------



## Korvia (Aug 3, 2012)

I just love those baby crests lol


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Here are the little ones today. Probably my last daily post since they are not changing much day to day anymore.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Well okay..but you still gotta do weekly though!


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Nope. Completely unacceptable. I NEED my daily dose of your cuties.  Consider this an official warning! :innocent:


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

They are pretty cute, aren't they? Avianbiotech has received the DNA samples so we should know soon if our gender guesses are right. Although now I am thinking they are both boys for some reason. Maybe I am just hoping number one is a girl!


----------



## WestCoast (Jan 25, 2013)

Jaime, at what age did you do the blood test? I want to do it for the one baby I have, it is only 8 days old today, I want to do it by clipping the nail. Thanks.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I think they were around 16 days old when she took the sample.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

They were 23 and 24 days old, but I don't think there is any rule about when to do it. I could clearly see their quicks so it was easy. The Styptic powder stopped the bleeding quickly.


----------



## WestCoast (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks so much for the info, it does seem like the least intrusive way to do it, can't really see myself plucking feathers


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Yeah. I was not looking forward to doing it but it wasn't as bad as I thought it would be. I think plucking feathers would be worse. Especially on babies who are just growing them.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

I just wanted to add an updated photo of my two boys, nearly weaned. 










Sleepy boys


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

they look so great!! they're just so cute, you did a great job with them


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Thank you, but I can't take the credit. They were totally parent raised, just handled a lot. Phoebe and Quinn are excellent parents. 

They are pretty darn cute though!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

hey, you still did a big part in raising them


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks! It was so much fun to see them grow!

And now I am going to experience it again. Phoebe double clutched and I just couldn't make myself replace the eggs. I intend to separate them once the next batch of babies wean. They should start hatching any day. There are four eggs. But no more babies after this!!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

well, double clutches are very hard to prevent, but they're in good hands


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks. I really felt bad about it for a while, bringing unwanted birds into the world, but I am okay with it now. I will do my absolute best to find them excellent homes.  And I am sure I will keep one.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

they're not unwanted


----------



## Hels (Oct 31, 2012)

Oh man they're so gorgeous!!! Wish I could take them both. Little darlings 


Hels


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Baby number one has arrived!


----------



## Sephy (Feb 24, 2013)

Awww!! The first two are so precious! I'm sure the next group will be great too! ^^ Looking forward to pics!!


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Your baby cockatiels are just to cute to resist
My babys will be coming out of the nest any day now


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Wow, more?! 

Best of luck!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww they are gorgeous 

Congrats


----------

